
Show HN: Get Focused – Avoid distracting websites - migumelar
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/get-focused-avoid-distrac/fdelooiaamfiiecfhaohipkfbdiemobl?
======
migumelar
Hi guys, i just published my first chrome extension ever :D

It would be great if you can provide me some feedback, or anything you
like/don't like about this kinds of extension

Thank you :D

